# Dear Parent / Guardian



## haiderjaleel92

Guys! Please urgent ..

Could you help me with this address ...I need the suggestion to address a letter or a note from the teacher to the parents or the guardians of the students .. which is usually comes in American schools  like 

Dear Parent / guardian 

Please suggestions into Arabic ..

Thanks,


----------



## إسكندراني

عزيزي ولي الأمر


----------



## haiderjaleel92

I'm so grateful Eskenderani ! I  agree , it's the best suggestion ..

Thank you so much,


----------



## suma

Yikes that sounds so rigid, 
how about simply: * عزيزي الوالد/ة*


----------



## clevermizo

Well, it's common to write "Dear Parent or Guardian" because someone might feel strange if they were in care of a child (a relative, and older sibling, something like that) but were not actually the child's parents and yet were called "Parent."

However, I don't know whether in an Arabic-speaking country would find it strange to be addressed عزيزي الوالد when they were really a cousin or an uncle. I mean, would anyone mind? What's the normal way to address a letter from a school home to the parents? If there is a general way such a thing is done, I wouldn't worry about a technical translation of "Guardian." That might be specific to how our schooling system works here.


----------



## londonmasri

Agreed - this is definitely a cultural issue. Can anyone confirm what the protocol is in the Arab world?


----------



## rayloom

In Saudi schools, it's always ولي أمر and أولياء الأمور.
والد/والدة is never used.
hehe also I never recall seeing عزيزي used with ولي أمر.

It was usually something like:


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 إلى ولي أمر الطالب.....

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أما بعد،
فـ.........


----------



## londonmasri

إسكندراني said:


> عزيزي ولي الأمر


 


rayloom said:


> In Saudi schools, it's always ولي أمر and أولياء الأمور.
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إلى ولي أمر الطالب.....
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أما بعد،
> فـ.........


 
This makes sense as it is the most politically correct taking into account that the guardian is not always a parent.


----------



## suma

In KSA many administrators that hold advanced degrees, MS & PhD, were educated in USA, so I still suspect that they just adopted the American format and simply translated word for word into Arabic.


----------



## samatar

أولياء الأمور is almost exclusively used here in Palestine, I believe.
And, unless the letter being written is intended to one pupil / individual pupils each with their name on it, it should be in the plural form, in my opinion.

إلى أولياء الأمور الأعزاء


----------



## rayloom

suma said:


> In KSA many administrators that hold advanced degrees, MS & PhD, were educated in USA, so I still suspect that they just adopted the American format and simply translated word for word into Arabic.



Can you explain more.


----------



## إسكندراني

In Egypt ولي الأمر is used almost exclusively in writing & alongside والدة in speech; it is normal in a school to say «عايز اشوف وليّ أمرك»


----------



## elroy

rayloom said:


> hehe also I never recall seeing عزيزي used with ولي أمر.


 Me neither.  It sounds really strange.  I would suggest حضرة ولي الأمر المحترم.


----------



## إسكندراني

elroy said:


> Me neither.  It sounds really strange.  I would suggest حضرة ولي الأمر المحترم.


I don't see it as unusual if the letter subject is not disciplinary for example, but your suggestion is more formal so maybe more suitable.


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Iraq, Jordan and the UAE it's وليّ الأمر too - also exclusively.



suma said:


> In KSA many administrators that hold advanced degrees, MS & PhD, were educated in USA, so I still suspect that they just adopted the American format and simply translated word for word into Arabic.



I think this started long before these degrees came from the USA; besides, up to my knowledge, very few hold MS and PhDs in schools - probably no PhDs at all; the ones with MS and PhDs would teach in universities where the students are now adults and it would be highly unlikely that anyone would speak to their وليّ الأمر.


----------



## haiderjaleel92

Thank you guys for all your help !

I liked your suggestions ...

Thanks again and God bless you all .


----------

